# Shenandoah Crossing Townhomes



## Miss Marty (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone stayed in a 3 Bedroom Unit at Shenandoah Crossing Va


----------



## Marvin (Feb 27, 2006)

Have not stayed in them, but we did take a quick look through through one of the units last year.  I think the Townhomes are the newest units there-about 4 to 5 years old.  The other units there are log cabins-not fancy at all.
As I rember, there were four units to the building at the Townhomes, and only two buildings in that part of the resort.  The units appeared to be nicely furniished and equipped.  The third bedroom was a lockout, I think.  I do not remember the room layout, but both my wife and I thought the units were great.

I realize this does not answer your question, but I hope it helps some.


----------



## Spence (Feb 27, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Has anyone stayed in a 3 Bedroom Unit at Shenandoah Crossing Va


Marty, did your computer malfunction?  That's the longest line I've ever seen you post.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 2, 2006)

*Marvin*

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 2, 2006)

*Spence*

Cute:


----------

